# php4?



## martin (17. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein älteres Programm was nur unter php4 Fehlerfrei läuft.
Kann ich ein einzelnes Web mit php4 laufen lassen?
Falls ja, wie...

Dank im voraus


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Du kannst z.B. eine der Folgenden Konfigurationen nehmen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_suphp_php4_php5
http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4

wobei Du beim 2. Howto php5 als mod_php lassen kannst und php4 als cgi dazu nimmst.


----------



## martin (18. Dez. 2007)

Ich habe ubuntu feisty und ispconfig installiert...da kann ich die Howto`s wohl nicht nutzen.

Fehlermeldung:
"Paket php4-cgi hat keinen Installationskandidaten"


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Dann such mal nach dem Paket mittels:

apt-cache search php4


----------



## martin (18. Dez. 2007)

Hier die Ausgabe:



> root@server01:/home/martin# apt-cache search php4
> libphp-jpgraph - Object oriented graph library for php4
> libphp-jpgraph-examples - Object oriented graph library for php4 (examples)
> mapserver-bin - mapserver binary utilities
> ...


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann ist bei ubuntu feisty wohl kein php4 mehr mit bei, In dem Fall müsstest Du Dir ein php4 CGI Binary selbst kompilieren.


----------



## Feanwulf (19. Dez. 2007)

Wenn du es hinbekommen hast, sag mal bescheid wie. Bei mir (unter debian) hat es mit php4 als CGI nicht geklappt - und selber kompilieren funktionierte auch nicht wirklich


----------

